# [solved] WiFi not working with iwl4965

## JoelCogen

Hi,

this is my second attempt at installing Gentoo, and although everything works fine, I can't get the wireless working.

Doing an "ifconfig wlan0 up" give me this:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

I tried with the iwlagn modules built directly into the kernel and as module, but it always gives me the same error.

Starting "wpa_supplicant" or "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart" just displays the above message several times. I configured wpa_supplicant as instructed in the Handbook, but if I can't even bring the interface up, that doesn't change anything.

Any clues?

Thanks a lotLast edited by JoelCogen on Thu Dec 25, 2008 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

JoelCogen,

For clues, look in ifconfig -a ... maybe your interface is not called wlan0 ?

Try looking for errors in dmesg, as soon as 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

 start has failed.

Post the output if you want others to look too.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# lsmod

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## dmpogo

Did you install the firmware file ?

----------

## d2_racing

To see that, post this :

```

# equery list iwl

```

----------

## aaronvan

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Did you install the firmware file ?

 

Same problem here. What is the firmware file?

----------

## dmpogo

 *aaronvan wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Did you install the firmware file ? 
> 
> Same problem here. What is the firmware file?

 

emerge iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21

if you use iwlagn driver (kernel >= 2.6.27)

and iwl4965-ucode-228.57.1.21

if you use an earlier incarnation of the iwl4965 driver

iwlagn driver requires fimware loaded into the card to work, these are the firmware files provided by Intel.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you run with the kernel 2.6.27

you must run this :

```

# echo "iwl4965-ucode" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -av iwl4965

```

This will unlock and install the version that you need.

----------

## JoelCogen

Ok ok, I didn't install the files. The emerge package for iwlwifi was masked, so I went to intellinuxwireless.com, downloaded the u-code and copied it into /lib/firmware.

I also installed hotplug, which according to the website is necessary.

Everything is working great, using wpa_supplicant as instructed in the handbook.

Thank you very much! I hope my solution will also help other who apparently have the same problem.

----------

## dmpogo

 *JoelCogen wrote:*   

> Ok ok, I didn't install the files. The emerge package for iwlwifi was masked, so I went to intellinuxwireless.com, downloaded the u-code and copied it into /lib/firmware.
> 
> I also installed hotplug, which according to the website is necessary.
> 
> Everything is working great, using wpa_supplicant as instructed in the handbook.
> ...

 

Great that it works !  Just surprised you found anything masked - the package that you need is called

iwl4965-ucode  and it happily exists in both in stable (but older version) and in '~amd64'

```

>>>> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~amd64' emerge --search ucode

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ucode ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

      Latest version available: 1.14.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 62 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

      Description:   Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

      License:       ipw3945

*  net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

      Latest version available: 15.28.1.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 65 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

      License:       Intel

*  net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

      Latest version available: 228.57.2.21

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 79 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN ucode

      License:       Intel

*  net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode

      Latest version available: 5.4.0.11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 176 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100/5300 ucode

      License:       Intel

```

----------

## d2_racing

@JoelCogen : You should install the package with the emerge command, it's more clean and it's the Gentoo way to install things  :Razz: 

----------

## JoelCogen

Yes, I reinstalled via portage and it still works fine. I accept the ~amd64 keyword anyway, what am I gonna do with a 2.6.27 kernel and KDE3?   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

You can do a lot of things actually  :Razz: 

----------

